# Electrical issue "pop"



## RodriguezCine (Jun 24, 2016)

My 2006 Nissan Maxima seems to have a power issue. Please watch the video. this intense of a reaction only seems to happen when the car was in park running, and with the radio on. sometime i get little "pops" when i'm driving and the Auto headlights turn on. anyone know the problem or specifics I should ask when bringing it in. Thanks
here is a video of the issue.

https://answers.yahoo.com/activity/questions


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Unable to bring up your video clip.


----------



## RodriguezCine (Jun 24, 2016)

rogoman said:


> Unable to bring up your video clip.


try this youtube link. thanks
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3AKRd7Yr0I


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

At least this time I was able to view the video clip. It does sound weird like it's got a loose electrical connection. There may be a loose ground connection; make sure the battery cable connectors and battery posts are clean.


----------

